# August Interlude



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The mornings in Virginia are cooler now and I can tell Fall is just around the corner.
Kylie loves that the days aren't so hot and humid and asked to go for a short walk today so he could enjoy it. 
Both of us agree that Fall is our favorite season of the year!

Skipper and Scooter over-heard me talking to Kylie, telling him I was getting my shoes to take him out and&#8230;

Mom, Can we come on the walk too?


We'll be good! We can ride along on our little red wagon since Kylie is walking instead of going in his stroller. 
We're ready now!


Needless to say, Skipooter was not pleased to find out the outing was meant for Kylie only. 

When Kylie and I walked outside, we found a lovely visitor enjoying one of the dahlias on our patio









Kylie can't walk too far anymore, but he does like to head down toward the common area of the townhouse complex I care for. 
This area used to be called "The Triangle" by the townhouse residents, but after I replanted it this Spring it was rechristened


I spend time every day weeding, watering and looking after this small area near our home. 
A few of the flowers are in bloom now


Hmmm, I wonder where that came from?


Here is a closer view of some of the flowers


Kylie enjoyed a little outside time during his rest break before heading back to the house


The squirrels were busy destroying last year's nest-site and starting to re-build a new one for the coming season. 
Kylie and I also saw a groundhog, a chipmunk, a couple of cardinals, a bluebird, a chickadee, 
several sparrows and a mockingbird during our walk.

Skipper and Scooter are refusing to talk to me now since they weren't allowed to come along. 

Thanks for stopping by!
:wave:​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kylie looks so healthy, and how good does your lovely Corner look after all the hard work you put into it :clap:
We down here are starting to experience a wee bit of warmth and sunshine heralding the onset of Spring.
Molly my Golden Girl loves sleeping out in the sun on these glorious days.
I must confess when I wheel the cage out for the boys I always get myself a coffee and have a seat on the swing life is wonderful and full of free experiences to enjoy thankyou for making my morning an enjoyable one Mss FaeryBee and co.:hug:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hey Skip, it just occurred to me that a full length Snickers bar can fit into our wagon. Let's sneak over to the supermarket and haul one back while mum's out with Kylie!"

"Good idea, Scoot. Why don't you do the hauling while I sit and guard the Snicker on the way back, big boy"

"Oh, we also need to get some spare change out of mum's purse before we go"

"No need, dummy! They'll give us freebies because we're the world famous 'Skipooter' and you're also the official spokesman for Snickers, DUH."

"Oh yeah, that's right! You always have the answer to everything and look after our best interest, Skip. You're my hero and best buddy in the whole wide world!":hug:

"Hey hey, let's not get all mushy here. Hurry, mums about to lock the door!":undwech:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful pictures!! My favorite butterfly one is the second one  

All the rest are fantastic, Skipooter looks so cute on their little red wagon!  

Kylie is really beautiful, he looks so healthy and stately lying on the cool grass...

Good to see the flowers doing well, too, I remember the first post about "Faery's Corner"


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love Faery's corner and that butterfly (omg!). It's wonderful that you a good time out with Kylie- he is adorable!  
Thank you for sharing those pics, Deb! It was the best start of the day!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a lovely picture of Kylie  
Sounds like he had a great walk with lots of new smells - no wonder Skipper and Scooter wanted to join in the fun


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Deb these photo's of Kylie are so beautiful he is so shiny and healthy... Skipper and Scooter you both look adorable sitting on your cart but i must say you should have got your mum to put plenty of snickers bars in the cart for you guys to eat while your mum was out walking....Seeing they couldn't go for a walk... The butterfly is so beautiful we have different and beautiful butterflies out here to... And your project Faerybee's corner is just beautiful you must be very proud of your garden. Thank you for sharing your world with us..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you had such a lovely time with Kylie, your little garden is beautiful too! 

I'm sure Skipper and Scooter will soon forgive you for not taking them on your walk with Kylie. They've recently been in outer space adventuring and also need a bit of rest and quiet time!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Kylie looks so healthy, and how good does your lovely Corner look after all the hard work you put into it :clap:
We down here are starting to experience a wee bit of warmth and sunshine heralding the onset of Spring.
Molly my Golden Girl loves sleeping out in the sun on these glorious days.
I must confess when I wheel the cage out for the boys I always get myself a coffee and have a seat on the swing life is wonderful and full of free experiences to enjoy thankyou for making my morning an enjoyable one Mss FaeryBee and co.:hug:

Click to expand...

 Thanks for the compliments, Cathy. I wish we could share a swing and some coffee while Molly and Kylie napped in the sun...wouldn't that be a great morning? :hug:



Jedikeet said:



"Hey Skip, it just occurred to me that a full length Snickers bar can fit into our wagon. Let's sneak over to the supermarket and haul one back while mum's out with Kylie!"

"Good idea, Scoot. Why don't you do the hauling while I sit and guard the Snicker on the way back, big boy"

"Oh, we also need to get some spare change out of mum's purse before we go"

"No need, dummy! They'll give us freebies because we're the world famous 'Skipooter' and you're also the official spokesman for Snickers, DUH."

"Oh yeah, that's right! You always have the answer to everything and look after our best interest, Skip. You're my hero and best buddy in the whole wide world!":hug:

"Hey hey, let's not get all mushy here. Hurry, mums about to lock the door!":undwech:

Click to expand...

 You're definitely on a roll with great dialogue for the boys in their last two threads, Nick! 



StarlingWings said:



What beautiful pictures!! My favorite butterfly one is the second one 

All the rest are fantastic, Skipooter looks so cute on their little red wagon! 

Kylie is really beautiful, he looks so healthy and stately lying on the cool grass...

Good to see the flowers doing well, too, I remember the first post about "Faery's Corner" 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! 



despoinaki said:



I love Faery's corner and that butterfly (omg!). It's wonderful that you a good time out with Kylie- he is adorable!  
Thank you for sharing those pics, Deb! It was the best start of the day! 

Click to expand...

 I'm so glad you enjoyed them, Despina. 



Niamhf said:



What a lovely picture of Kylie  
Sounds like he had a great walk with lots of new smells - no wonder Skipper and Scooter wanted to join in the fun 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Niamh! :wave:



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my goodness. Deb these photo's of Kylie are so beautiful he is so shiny and healthy... Skipper and Scooter you bot look adorable sitting on your cart but i must say you should have got your mum to put plenty of snickers bars in the cart for you guys to eat while your mum was out walking....Seeing they couldn't go for a walk... The butterfly is so beautiful we have different and beautiful butterflies out here to... And your project Faerybee's corner is just beautiful you must be very proud of your garden. Thank you for sharing your world with us..

Click to expand...

 Thank you for your lovely comments, Lyn 



aluz said:



I'm glad you had such a lovely time with Kylie, your little garden is beautiful too! 

I'm sure Skipper and Scooter will soon forgive you for not taking them on your walk with Kylie. They've recently been in outer space adventuring and also need a bit of rest and quiet time! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana! *


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Your little ones are just adorable and that butterfly wow! we just don't get such beauties in the UK, we do get some lovely moths though. There are a few butterfly farms around in zoos, which i love to visit. The butterflies like landing on your head.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Seeing butterflies in the US used to be quite common when I was a child. 
Seeing one now is a treat as there are so few.
I treasure each time I'm blessed with seeing one of the little beauties. *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I love this thread, Deborah. Kylie looks beautiful and so content on the grass. I'm glad he can get out in these outstanding soon to be fall days.
Faery's Corrner is lovely.. lots of work and it shows.

PS... Lemony and Oscarlynn say THEY know a way to cheer up the boys! They will come and visit their heroes!! (The world famous team also look healthy, if not slightly unhappy they were excluded from the walk).. I'm not sure if my girls want to see your boys or eat that giant snickers they sneaked out to get!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Judy --
Kylie certainly loves the cooler weather and has been "insisting" he have a ride in his stroller each evening after he has his dinner. It's adorable. If I don't immediately get up and start getting ready once he's eaten he'll go stand at the front door and bark until I do! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What lovely photo's Deb. Kylie look's quite pleased....

I hope the dog's in the area know how to read.....


----------

